# Blood in stool?



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We just got back from Ruby's first vet visit. They did a fecal sample/test. When we got home she pooped, and I noticed a very, very slight amount of fresh looking blood in her stool. I am assuming they scratched her a bit when obtaining the stool sample? Has anyone experienced this? They had to go in for 2 tries to get the sample and she was thrashing about, so I guess it's possible.

I would call and ask but I already asked them a gazillion paranoid mommy questions. 


And I am sure you guys will get a kick out of this one...
Ruby's stool was perfectly normal, except they found lizard scales! I have NO idea when she would have eaten a lizard. We watch her like a hawk. Silly girl.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I think she is trying to tell she would like some live meat   Do you think she caught it??? 

I wouldn't be too concerned about the blood in the stool, which is probably due to the vet taking a sample. Just keep a close eye on her for a few days and if you see any blood in a day or two I would call your vet and just mention it to them.


----------

